# Beach Drive Closures in DC Area



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

For those who live in the DMV region, please be mindful of the road closures after Labor Day.

https://www.nps.gov/rocr/learn/management/beach-drive-rehabilitation.htm


----------

